

Ask HN: Do you make your CV public? - timurlenk

In my corporate life, I have noticed that most of the senior/executive staff are quite protective of their CV's and profiles.<p>Even more, if they are members of linkedin, they usually only present their job titles with no further description of role or responsibilities. This would seem to me counter-productive as a potential recruiter would be less likely to find their profile using a generic search.<p>Personally I would have greater trust in a public CV because my feeling is that the respective person would be less likely to lie or embellish facts in a CV that be seen by their immediate peers.<p>Is your CV public or not? Why?
Do you fill in your complete linkedin profile or just job titles? Why?
======
logn
I agree with you. I think overly private CV's are that way because they don't
want co-workers noticing or calling them on BS. Of course, some people are
just private.

Also, some people, myself included, tend to craft a resume for a particular
job. You can always accentuate your strengths that are relevant to the
particular job. This is one reason to not post a CV.

I have a very full LinkedIn profile because I use it to market myself. I often
include the link in cover letters. I've gotten a lot of callbacks just by
exporting my profile as PDF and sending that as my resume (worked for Google).
But I know a lot of people just on linked in to keep in touch with co-workers
and not to market, so there's no need to list specifics.

------
dangrossman
I keep a profile at StackOverflow Careers for the heck of it. It's a fun CV
builder.

<http://careers.stackoverflow.com/dangrossman>

------
avinash88
I keep my CV private, just because I have references that prefer their
personal contact information to not be publicly displayed.

------
cjbprime
My resume is entirely public, even including my cell number. I don't include
references in it, though.

